# lightning controller on sale



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

Found this on sale for $11.08 and with the code SP20 you save an additional 20%. 

http://www.spilsbury.com/viewProduct.cfm?itemID=21513&mid=17


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

That there is a steal for that price. I am going to pick up a few from them soon. Thanks for the link. 

Toepincher x x


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

Thank you so much. I just ordered 2 for the price I would normally pay for 1.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks for the knowledge, bought a few things myself.
You can never have enough rusty brarbwire!


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

Dude rock on LOL 2 for actually kless than the price of one I ordered 2 keep the good links coming


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Ditto for the good links. I didn't need more of these, but at that price, I can find uses for them.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks for the link. Just orderd one.


----------



## bourno (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice find and thanks for sharing. I decided to buy 2 as well for any future needs.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Did anybody get an email confirmation of their order? I didn't.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Funny stuff. I sent this company an email asking why I didn't receive an email confirmation and why it doesn't show up in my account... I got this reply.

**********************************

Spilsbury is under new management and operations for the old Spilsbury Company ceased on February 23, 2007. As much as we would like to help, we do not have access to your previous account or payment history. If you have a claim regarding a previously placed order, you may put it in writing and mail to: 

Mr. Matt Farnsworth
Development Specialists Inc.
70 West Madison St.
Chicago, IL 60602


Again, thank you for writing Spilsbury. We appreciate your business.

****************************

I replied and told them I placed the order 2 days ago. Within about an hour, I got an email confirmation. Ha.


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

Hmmm I got 2 emails right away and then my confirmation of shiping today with tracking info saying package will be arriving on the 9th of July


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

*Okay...dont want to sound stupid but....*

what exactly do these do? just make thunder sounds? I am confused.

Laurie


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

you plug in lights and it turns them on and off . makes them sound sensitive.
comes with sound effect cd of assorted sounds like thunder, elctricity zapping sounds etc.
I preffer to use big scream's cd of thunder. very impressive.
I hide a 250 watt bulb in the corner of a room ( or outside on the deck)so the light reacts to the thunder sound.
all in all a very nice effect especially for that price


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

...................


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

Tracking now says will be here monday


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

Mine will be delivered Monday also.
I like they way they give a direct link to track the shipment. Don't have to enter a code. NICE!


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh wow, that is a STEAL. I'm going to order three. These things run at about 24 at the cheapest I can find, 49 at the most.

Is this a safe company to deal with?


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

Great find. I ordered one. I've seen these for much much more!


----------



## Hellspawn (Jul 2, 2007)

Just ordered 3, thanks for the heads up.

Recieved my confirmation within seconds of ordering


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Just ordered 3 as well!


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

Well they came yesterday unfortunately noone was home so i called ups and forwarded it to work they require a signature


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

I got mine today.
Mine was delivered Fed Ex, the truck was leaving the front yard when I was pulling in the back.
No signature, he just left it on the door step.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Got mine today. It just showed up on the doorstep. 

I haven't tested it... they look like the same units I have, but maybe a little knock-offish. Will test and give results.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Mine works! 
I can go to sleep happy tonight.


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

Got mine no test yet will let you all know


----------



## colagrrl (Aug 24, 2005)

Am I correct that this lightning box has a 2 prong plug input or will a 3 prong plug fit? Also, does anyone here use these outside? What I'm thinking is super bright white spotlights, partially pointed at the people gathered on my sidewalk.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Mine works. Maybe it is the same exact unit, it has been too long since October.  Wonder how they are selling these so cheap?

I already packed it away... I think it's just a two prong, but you can get an adapter for 50 cents at Lowe's. I wouldn't use it outside, except under a covered porch perhaps.


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

Hmm mine is a 3 prong and no I havent tried them yet busy night


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

The one I ordered last year from Buy Costumes (looks to be the exact same unit) is 3-pronged. I used mine outside, no problem. If you think it's going to rain or get really moist, I'd put it inside of some type of enclosure, just to be safe.


----------



## The Patriot (Aug 1, 2005)

Just have to say I bought this exact same item from Target at 50% off in 2005 the day after Halloween and used it for the first time last year. I plugged it into my stereo and had all the speakers outside and used three flood lights to light up the yard and front of the my house. It was the best mood setting sound prop that I could ever have for 10 bucks. BTW the CD that comes with it works super great.

I've also seen a fellow Minnesota haunter use this by placing the lights in a run down barn. The flashes of light work great with tesla electrical science lab sounds (think Frankenstein's lab).

This is an A+++++++ product that packs a lot of bang for your buck.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

I see they only have one outlet input on them. What wold happen if i connected a few lights to a power strip and then connected the power strip to the fx unit? Is there another way to get more than one light connected to each unit?


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Yes, you can use a power strip.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

JohnnyL said:


> Yes, you can use a power strip.


good to hear, but what is the maximum wattage? The website doesn't say.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

500 watts which is a lot.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I used one on my (covered and plastic enclosed) side porch with tons of stuff plugged into it. Strobes, colored lights, etc. I just wouldn't recommend using it where it could get wet. I used the included CD because it had the best mix of stuff from lightning to war sounds to crazy derby music.

I used the other one in the house with strobes and curtains of lights set to the music playing for the party. 

I paid 29 bucks each for these things last year, but after buying one, I had to have a second one... very cool effect.


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

A strobe? Hmm what kind of effect do you get with a strobe i might have to try that


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

I use the strobes set on their fullest speed, so you HARDLY notice the flicker because it's flashing so quickly.

The sharp color that they give off (kind of a bluish tint) REALLY makes the lightning look more natural. Plus, the extra jitter the strobe provides while flickering on when thunder is heard just looks really really nice.

I may have to attempt to get a video online!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I couldn't take it anymore. I had to order a couple.
Thanks for the heads up, Kronax !!


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

I think we've made this company rich! lol.


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

Amazing what 1 person can do with a link btw wheres the video johnny


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

okay...i will try it....Laurie


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Less than 2 days of work this pay period. And 2 trips coming up that I need money for. It really blows! I want one of these but maybe next time.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

JohnnyL said:


> I think we've made this company rich! lol.


Check out HauntForum. The members there also got wind of Kronax's post. 
They are buying a bunch over there too!
I figured I better get one before it's out of stock!


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

OK tested em they work well and the strobe hooked up to them incredible effect


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

I called today because yesterday, the idiot that I am, I accidentally ordered another one (without the SP20 code). I sent them an e-mail right after but they shipped it out apparently, lol. They said my other 3 that I ordered on the 9th shipped out on the 10th, so those should be arriving, and the 4th that I accidentally ordered, they said just ship back for a discount.

Guess they don't check their e-mails, so make sure to call them up. 

Still psyched about getting them, I'd keep the 4th but not if I paid for additional 7 dollar shipping and 2 dollars without the discount.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

JohnnyL--You might as well keep the fourth one. You could either save in until October, post it on E-bay and probably get at least double your money back (probably more). Or save it in case another forum member ends up sorry he/she didn't order one and wants to buy it from you. Ir's still a bargain at what you paid.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah, I've been thinking that as well. I'll keep it, and in case anyone wants one and doesn't want to spend 40 bucks (about what they go for on eBay lol), I'll gave one on hand.


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh Darn, I just sent an email to see if my controller had been shipped, and they said they forgot to ship my order but it will go out soon. Ugh.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

They actually said they "forgot"? What kind of a way is that to run a business??
They are supposed to say "We apologize for the delay, but due to the amount of orders we have received lately we are running behind in shipping. Your order will be shipped ASAP. Thank you for your patience."


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

I just got around to ordering mine as well. I grabbed 3 of them for now. You just never know when they are going to stop that price...... and that is a great price. 

Toepincher x x


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

DaveintheGrave said:


> They actually said they "forgot"? What kind of a way is that to run a business??
> They are supposed to say "We apologize for the delay, but due to the amount of orders we have received lately we are running behind in shipping. Your order will be shipped ASAP. Thank you for your patience."


Actually id rather hear that honesty is rare in buiusiness


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

so I hadnt recieved a shipping e mail w/tracking.

I e mailed and got same same response as another member posted here.

Then I called and couldnt get through.
Later that night I got an email saying it shipped today

got home and the package was there.

this morning got another eamil saying they didnt have my order. asked that I check with my CC to see if I was charged.
If not, I may need to re order.


with service like this I am just happy this wasnt a big purchase.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

I think they're going through a lot of changes maybe since the new management took over. But I do agree, they need a little work!


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Mine arrived this morning. I love the packaging they come in.

I'm a little disappointed that they don't have the option to turn lights down/flicker when sound is heard. They only turn lights on (adjustable) when light is heard. However, if you use an audio source and plus it into it, and the audio is of just a single tone (loud) with random off moments, it will make the lights stay on and flicker off when the noise stops. Which is what I'll do!

Love this machine! GREAT for having lights respond to noise, VERY adjustable. Just needs to have the option to flicker lights off when noise is heard as well.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

JohnnyL said:


> Mine arrived this morning. I love the packaging they come in.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed that they don't have the option to turn lights down/flicker when sound is heard. They only turn lights on (adjustable) when light is heard. However, if you use an audio source and plus it into it, and the audio is of just a single tone (loud) with random off moments, it will make the lights stay on and flicker off when the noise stops. Which is what I'll do!


Johnny,

thanks for the updates. I'm receiving my units tomorrow. It's unfortunate that they designed the unit that way. I too was hoping they would dim when activated by sound. If it's not too much trouble, would you be willing to post up a link in the future to a possible wav/mp3 file that does what you describe? (i.e. single tone with random silence)


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

OK...I could stand it no longer. I just ordered two!

Thanks for the link!


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah, I'll be making some videos too for everyone.

Jottle, what are you planning on dimming the lights for? What kind of effect?


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

Mine just arrived and works great. I actually sat and listened to the entire CD over dinner and particularly like most all the thunder tracks. The other tracks I could do without -- war, battlefields, etc. 

Now I just need to figure out where and how to use it. Sounds like a good idea to plug a strobe into it, or a couple of lights plugged into a power strip (up to 500 watts max).

Going to order another!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Well I just ordered two. One for inside and one for outside. 

I can't wait for it to arrive and bring me into my Halloween frenzy! Halloween is getting closer! 

Thank you again for sharing this great find!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I picked up a second job, sooooo...
I ordered!


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

JohnnyL said:


> Yeah, I'll be making some videos too for everyone.
> 
> Jottle, what are you planning on dimming the lights for? What kind of effect?


Johnny,

My plan was to have one inside, connected to a few regular incandescents. Then I will have one outside connected to some amber (organgish) floods. The idea is to simulate identical lightning storms. Unfortunately, I doubt I'll be able to syncronize both units. Either way, I wanted to go for a "storm" effect.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Do you want both the inside and outside lights to go on when lightning is heard? Or do you want the outside amber lights to be the lightning, and the inside lights to flicker when the lightning strikes?


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

JohnnyL said:


> Do you want both the inside and outside lights to go on when lightning is heard? Or do you want the outside amber lights to be the lightning, and the inside lights to flicker when the lightning strikes?


The latter. For the sake of realism, I'm trying to get outside to flash with lightning and the inside to flicker with lightning.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Here's what I would do:

For the outside, use the unit as it and place it in front of one of the speakers where you'll have the thunder playing. Set the units sensitivity to low, so it only picks up the loud parts of the thunder, that way you'll be able to hear the thunder roll away without having your lights flash.

For the inside, it's still pretty easy. Just try and make a track that has a lot of noise, but then is silent when your other tracks lightning hits. It'll just take about 5 minutes on the computer to make the track. Then, get a stereo or mp3 player that has an AUDIO IN/OUT plug, and hook that up directly to the Lighting FX unit. Then, plug your lamps into the unit and turn it to its highest sensitivity. Your lights will stay completely on but flicker (and even flicker off) when the noise stops/fades. Then, turn both tracks on at about the same time.

This is exactly what I'll be doing.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

All that sounds perfect! And it all sounds easy, except for the "takes five minutes" on the computer part  I'm not exactly proficient in editing and syncing sound files. Any recs?


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Well, I'll be working on mine within the next couple of weeks. So if it turns out, I'll give everyone the files.

I'm having the lightning go off every minute or longer, so it's not "overkill".


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

I ordered mine on 7/11 and it still has not been picked from the warehouse as of today 7/17/07...takes a week to put one in a box and ship it I guess. They said it will ship within the next 24 to 48 hours.....uh....I hope so...Halloween is only 106 days away.....


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

My 1st order on the 10th & recieved on the 16th ( i live in calif ),just order 2 more so we'll see. I think they are getting more orders & being new ownership have gotten a little swamped & don't yet have a handle on things & from seeing others that have ordered here seem to range from fast to "you ordered from us ?...... " They are definitly worth the price from ones i see on Ebay & halloween online stores $29. plus $7-$10 on shipping !


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Has anyone used this type of lightning controller to control other non-lighting props? I'm guessing this can be used to audio-control a motor or other motion device maybe to create a monster-in-a-box or a similar prop.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Just checking in - received mine yesterday and they work great. Took about 2 weeks to arrive. Thanks so much for posting this thread - along with the discount code!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I actually like all the tracks on the cd from the ones I have. The battlefield and even the horsetrack one is an awesome effect in my hallway of doom.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

I couldn't believe how fast mine came. It took only 4 days! WOW! And we are that much closer to Halloween!!! 

Thank you again for the lead on this great deal.


----------



## MikesTooLz (Jul 30, 2007)

Just ordered 3 of them today.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Got my second order quicker than the first.
Thanks again for the link.


----------



## Voodoo (Oct 15, 2004)

I just ordered two. Thanks!

Jim


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

dustee said:


> .....uh....I hope so...Halloween is only 106 days away.....


LMAO! \\\\\\\


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

I finally ordered one. When I posted the link I didnt need one myself because I have the hauntmasterproducts TLF. But because all of you have been ordering them by the boatload I decided I better at least order one so I wouldnt be sorry later.


----------



## MikesTooLz (Jul 30, 2007)

Yesterday I got the 3 I ordered, only took a couple days and they work great.

thanks for posting kronax.


----------

